# Twitch baits



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I just pulled these of the lure turner this morning. Hope ya like!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Look dam good Mark....See, you don't need my help!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes I do!!! Always room for improvement. My painting skills still stink!!!!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

CJ
Love 'em
Cool paint patterns. I'm interested in the difference in action between the two body styles and lips
Great stuff
MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful combination of foiling and paint. I bet they run great too.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Mark,

Your baits are right there !!....keep it up.

Rod


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I hooked my first musky today on the third one down this morning. Unfortunately, I didn't get him in as he barrel rolled and popped the lure loose.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

that has to make you feel good that they liked the bait!!! You'll have confidence in it now.

Rod


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet colors and congrats on the first hook-up. Keep at it! :B


----------

